# 2009 outdoor swamp/wetland grow



## grow'big420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Alright well this will be my first out door swampwetland grow. where i am growing you can not dig a few inches into the soil with out seeing water. but its not a water bed its just really wet soil. My plan is to grow them 1.5 to 2 feet tall in my yard. then put them into 7 gallon buckets with no bottoms, stuck 2 inches into the wet ground.I will use ferts everytime i water it (twice a week). 

what is a good soil mix for doing what im doing?

and if any one has any other ideas of tip/help that would be awsome.


----------



## middieman440 (Apr 20, 2009)

im growing on the edge of a swamp this yr also but im using 3 gallon pots..so hopefully i get something the strains are indica so i should be good,,,i would just drill some holes in the bottom of the bucket instead of putting in the ground since your going to be watering twice a week,dont want them to get to much water,,but i could be wrong,,good luck to the both of us


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 22, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> im growing on the edge of a swamp this yr also but im using 3 gallon pots..so hopefully i get something the strains are indica so i should be good,,,i would just drill some holes in the bottom of the bucket instead of putting in the ground since your going to be watering twice a week,dont want them to get to much water,,but i could be wrong,,good luck to the both of us


 
your wrong about indica s going into 3 gallon pots. sativas are only sutible for 3 gallon or your going to have a very root bound baby


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> your wrong about indica s going into 3 gallon pots. sativas are only sutible for 3 gallon or your going to have a very root bound baby



"wrong"????.. sativas are infamous for being huge and long flowering to maturity.  Huge requires more room for root growth. Lomger flowering requires more root space.
 Indicas are reputed to be smaller. shorter, quicker maturing, requiring less root zone space.


----------



## marcnh (Apr 22, 2009)

Growbig420,
Hey! I'll also do some wetland grows.  What I do will depend on the actual spot I decide to grow in.  I've noticed you can tailor your own need for water by planting just a couple of feet up sometimes, or on the edge of the swamp as mentioned by middie.  If it's really wet you might want to use a wick system.  Just like anything else there are so many variables it's hard to get a definitive answer to a question.  Good luck!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by grow'big420
haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow ...........Originally Posted by grow'big420
your wrong about indica s going into 3 gallon pots. sativas are only sutible for 3 gallon or your going to have a very root bound baby 


"wrong"????.. sativas are infamous for being huge and long flowering to maturity. Huge requires more room for root growth. Longer flowering requires more root space.
Indicas are reputed to be smaller. shorter, quicker maturing, requiring less root zone space.....................yep thats right you do know more than me..i rest my case ! peace !


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 27, 2009)

If your going to grow in swampy/wetland areas then you'll need to find a place where water can not absorb through the drain holes of your growing containers. i.e on top of or inside of old hollowed out tree stumps. Cutting bottoms out of containers is not a good ideal, they will wick up to much water out of the ground. MJ needs to let the soil dry out between waterings. This lets the roots recieve oxygen, if they stay wet your just gonna have problems, slow growth, root rot, ect.. I have grown in swamp before using the tree stump method and the only UP side to doing it this way is that most people will not enter a swamp during summer months. But there are more DOWN sides than UP sides. Humidity is a killer in swampy areas, it will cause Mold, Bud Rot, and Bugs galore. It can be done but you have to be on top of your *A* game to succeed...take care..


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 27, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by grow'big420
> haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow ...........Originally Posted by grow'big420
> your wrong about indica s going into 3 gallon pots. sativas are only sutible for 3 gallon or your going to have a very root bound baby
> 
> ...


 
*I should *stop posting un true **** u stupid ****. indicas yeild more and grow way taller than sativa. do i should try to find a link you to some seed companys SHOWING and TELLING you that sativas are smaller and yeild was less. *I* ARE MISTAKEN AND KNOW NOTHIN ABOUT GROWING!


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 27, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by grow'big420
> haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow ...........Originally Posted by grow'big420
> your wrong about indica s going into 3 gallon pots. sativas are only sutible for 3 gallon or your going to have a very root bound baby
> 
> ...


 
Sativa is the opposite of indica. Tall and thin plants with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. Sativa plants are originally from Southeast Asia, Mexico, Thailand and Colombia. 

Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavours range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Getting stoned from a Sativa will get you cerebral, up and energetic. Sativa is characterized by a tall growth habit, slender fingered leaves, lower flower-to-leaf ratio and a rather long flowering period. When smoked, sativa gives a clear cerebral high while Indica produces a 'stonier' more physical hit. In the last few decades, enthusiasts have created sativa/Indica hybrids which combine the best features of both varieties.

I'm way too intelligent for this forum..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey purplephaze I would'nt worry to much about this guy he is just a *flamer* if I would have known he was like this I would'nt have answered any of his post. And as far as for you grow'big420 there are plenty of us on here that have more yrs growing under our belts and have forgot more about growing then you will ever learn. You come to the wrong place to come in with an attitude like this calling people names. We as a group of people here are here to teach and learn. You are the one that asked a question all we done was give you ours answers. If you can't respect people and their answers on here then maybe YOU should be the one to move on. You say your 36 yrs old well then act like it, I have 30+ yrs growing under my belt and still learn something new all the time about growing MJ. No one has all the answers to all the questions, but thats why we are hear to learn and teach not FLAME each other...take care..


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Hey purplephaze I would'nt worry to much about this guy he is just a *flamer* if I would have known he was like this I would'nt have answered any of his post. And as far as for you grow'big420 there are plenty of us on here that have more yrs growing under our belts and have forgot more about growing then you will ever learn. You come to the wrong place to come in with an attitude like this calling people names. We as a group of people here are here to teach and learn. You are the one that asked a question all we done was give you ours answers. If you can't respect people and their answers on here then maybe YOU should be the one to move on. You say your 36 yrs old well then act like it, I have 30+ yrs growing under my belt and still learn something new all the time about growing MJ. No one has all the answers to all the questions, but thats why we are hear to learn and teach not FLAME each other...take care..


thanks tokie this *flamer* decided to "speak up" on a kids thread last week ! i myself will never claim to be a" knowall " i just ride the wave ! and learn from you guys >> thats how it should be IMO ! i also know that i have already improved my grow techniques ..due to shutting up and listening ! unfortunatly some people cannot adapt to follow suit ! ultimatly the chioce is theirs ! as a noob myself i visited here everyday and read numerous threads before even attempting to answer any questions ! yet a small percentage i believe just come here flame others due to a lack of wanting to learn ! egotisic i think the appropriate word maybe ! LOL ! take care ! peace !


----------



## dr pyro (Apr 28, 2009)

must not have taken his meds yet.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 28, 2009)

wow this thread is just rediculose, somebody asks for advice when he gets it he calls people stupid, why dont the moderators just ban stupid people. Know it alls shouldnt ask questions the dont need the answers, anything anybody says is always wrong. treat the sight like your personal grow, weed out the weak ones keep the good ones.


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2009)

mmmmmaybe....a 5 day suspension will give him a chance to read our rules
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <--- here

 when some people are wrong, the first instinct is to ATTACK??


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree, sad really, you dont really ever learn right without first being humble. I know about this personnaly my younger brother is 21 lives with my MOM still and has never had a job, but when you try to help him all he says is I know (weird really). Knowing and doing I guess are different things. sorry about the rant.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> Sativa is the opposite of indica. Tall and thin plants with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. Sativa plants are originally from Southeast Asia, Mexico, Thailand and Colombia.
> 
> Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavours range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Getting stoned from a Sativa will get you cerebral, up and energetic. Sativa is characterized by a tall growth habit, slender fingered leaves, lower flower-to-leaf ratio and a rather long flowering period. When smoked, sativa gives a clear cerebral high while Indica produces a 'stonier' more physical hit. In the last few decades, enthusiasts have created sativa/Indica hybrids which combine the best features of both varieties.
> 
> I'm way too intelligent for this forum..


A little bit of learning about Trichs and you may even get stoned one day ! but you do give us all a good laugh ! remember that the sweet and fruity taste comes from foliar feeding with pure grape juice ! peace ....p.s i'm only joking.. i thought i might have a joke with you ! since you're yelling so much ! peace !


----------

